# Thermaltake Floe Riing RGB 360 TT Premium Edition



## 4B11T (25. Oktober 2017)

Hat zufällig schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der neuen

Thermaltake - Germany - Floe Riing RGB 360 TT Premium Edition - CL-W158-PL12SW-A

oder noch einen Link zu einem Test oder Erfahrungsbericht?

habe jetzt nur diesen hier gefunden:

Thermaltake Floe Riing 360 TT Premium CPU Cooler Review

das ließt sich aber irgendwie nach relativ heftigem sponsoring.

Meint ihr die ist vergleichbar mit der normalen Water 3.0 usw., wo es wesentlich mehr Meinungen dazu gibt.

Einsatzzweck soll für meinen 8700K sein.


----------



## jkox11 (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe die Water 3.0, denke dass die Floe abgesehen von den Lüftern und dem Waterblock die gleiche AiO ist. 
Und das ist nicht unbedingt schlimm, denn die Water 3.0 ist echt gut. 

Habe ein offenes Gehäuse und die Pumpe läuft bei mir auf 60-70% ohne Lärm zu machen. Die Lüfter sind auf niedrig eingestellt und sind auch unhörbar. 
Von der Kühlung her ist diese auch top, aber mit meinem Ryzen hat sie auch keine Herausforderung. Dank eines 360'er Radiators würde ich mir da aber keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Saguya (25. Oktober 2017)

Kann mich jokx11 nur anschließen, die Floe ist eine verbesserte Version der 3.0 Water (besitze ich selber auch), die normal Water 3.0 war Schon top, dagegen kann man nichts sagen.
Ist die Floe überhaupt lieferbar bei uns? mein letzter stand von Mitte Sep. war laut TT Support vllt mit/ende Oktober Anfang November.


----------



## 4B11T (25. Oktober 2017)

Radiator und Unterteil des Blocks sehen an sich auch identisch aus. Wie gut oder schlecht die Lüfter sind (Kühlleistung XX bei Lautstärke XY), ist sowieso immer auch etwas subjektiv.

Bei Alternate scheint sie auf Lager zu sein. Muss jetzt nur noch mit mir selbst aushandeln, ob der heftige RGB Bling Bling Mehrpreis gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## jkox11 (25. Oktober 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Bei Alternate scheint sie auf Lager zu sein. Muss jetzt nur noch mit mir selbst aushandeln, ob der heftige RGB Bling Bling Mehrpreis gerechtfertigt ist.



Das ist immer die Frage bei solchen Angeboten. 
Verfaulen sie hinter einem Staubfilter im Gehäuse, macht es keinen Sinn. 
Sieht man voll drauf und man findet es optisch toll, ist es das Geld wert.

Eine normale AiO mit separaten LED Lüftern wird dich teurer


----------



## 4B11T (25. Oktober 2017)

Hab ja das Anidees Gehäuse extra deshalb genommen, da es eine sehr günstige Variante war einen 360er Radiator vorn rein zu machen, also direkt sichtbar, zumindest wenn der Radi hinter den Lüftern steht, so wie ich es verbauen würde.


----------



## Saguya (25. Oktober 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Bei Alternate scheint sie auf Lager zu sein. Muss jetzt nur noch mit mir selbst aushandeln, ob der heftige RGB Bling Bling Mehrpreis gerechtfertigt ist.



Ok, 200€ + ist schon etwas heftig, aber verdammt die sieht bestimmt Live gut aus  und in Verbindung mit einem GB x370 MB, bestimmt richtig nice (ist der einzige Hersteller wo wo mit dem RGB Sys zusammen passen.)



4B11T schrieb:


> Hab ja das Anidees Gehäuse extra deshalb genommen, da es eine sehr günstige Variante war einen 360er Radiator vorn rein zu machen, also direkt sichtbar, zumindest wenn der Radi hinter den Lüftern steht, so wie ich es verbauen würde.



In  meinem PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro Midi hab ich dir im Deckel installiert, sieht auch gut aus, durch die Scheibe


----------



## 4B11T (25. Oktober 2017)

Hab das Maximus X Hero bestellt, das hat auch genug RGB. Dazu übernehme ich den RGB G.Skill Ram aus meinem Ryzensystem und in dem Zusammenhang hab ich auch noch eine etwas RGB-lastigere Grafikkarte bestellt. Von daher: wenn schon RGB, dann alles^^


----------



## Saguya (25. Oktober 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Hab das Maximus X Hero bestellt, das hat auch genug RGB. Dazu übernehme ich den RGB G.Skill Ram aus meinem Ryzensystem und in dem Zusammenhang hab ich auch noch eine etwas RGB-lastigere Grafikkarte bestellt. Von daher: wenn schon RGB, dann alles^^



yo, aber leider funzt TT nur mit den GB Boards. irgendwie nervt es das man eig. jetzt fast nur auf einen hersteller gehen muss, wenn man alles syncron haben will, was rgb angeht.


----------



## jkox11 (26. Oktober 2017)

Saguya schrieb:


> in Verbindung mit einem GB x370 MB, bestimmt richtig nice (ist der einzige Hersteller wo wo mit dem RGB Sys zusammen passen.)



Sag mir mal wie


----------



## 4B11T (26. Oktober 2017)

Dafür funktioniert der RGB Ram nur mit Asus Aura Sync


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Oktober 2017)

Die FLoe ist von der AiO her identisch zu der bisherigen Water 3.0. Unterschied sind wie gesagt die Lüfter mit unabhängigen LEDs (wie die Corsair HD)

Die Water 3.0 ist dabei nichts anderes als eine Asetek AiO wie zig andere. Bei Thermalright wird aber noch auf die alte Gen. 4 gesetzt. Andere Hersteller wie Corsair, Arctic, Fractal,  Cryorig etc setzen jedoch schon auf die Asetek der 5. Generation, die eindeutig vorzuziehen ist (leiser). Eine Asetek der Gen5 ist auf 12V ca so laut wie eine Gen4 auf 7V.....

Wenn du es also bunt willst, hol dir ne günstige Asetekt 5 (liquid freezer) und papp RGB Lüfter drauf


----------



## Saguya (26. Oktober 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Dafür funktioniert der RGB Ram nur mit Asus Aura Sync



Meinte ich ja, das jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht 




Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die FLoe ist von der AiO her identisch zu der bisherigen Water 3.0. Unterschied sind wie gesagt die Lüfter mit unabhängigen LEDs (wie die Corsair HD)
> 
> Die Water 3.0 ist dabei nichts anderes als eine Asetek AiO wie zig andere. Bei Thermalright wird aber noch auf die alte Gen. 4 gesetzt. Andere Hersteller wie Corsair, Arctic, Fractal,  Cryorig etc setzen jedoch schon auf die Asetek der 5. Generation, die eindeutig vorzuziehen ist (leiser). Eine Asetek der Gen5 ist auf 12V ca so laut wie eine Gen4 auf 7V.....
> 
> Wenn du es also bunt willst, hol dir ne günstige Asetekt 5 (liquid freezer) und papp RGB Lüfter drauf



Also meine TT höre ich überhaupt nicht und der PC steht neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2017)

Saguya schrieb:


> Also meine TT höre ich überhaupt nicht und der PC steht neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch



Solche Ohren habe ich auch, wenn meine Frau was von mir will.


----------



## 4B11T (2. November 2017)

Ist heute angekommen, also tatsächlich verfügbar. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch die CPU. Es ist aber schonmal beeindruckend zu sehen wie alle Hardwarehersteller immer mehr auf "Premium" machen und ihren Kram à la iPhone verpacken. Beim unboxing hat man wirklich das Gefühl den Gegenwert von 230€ in der Hand zu halten. Was die Leistung angeht habe ich da so meine Zweifel, ob es z.B. eine halb so teure Celsius S36 nicht genau so gut hinbekommen hätte


----------



## Narbennarr (2. November 2017)

Die Celsius ist vom gleichen Hersteller wie die Water 3.0, bzw sogar eine Generation weiter. Sie hat halt keine RGB Lüfter, das treibt den Preis hoch


----------

